# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire 5520-5908 Keeps restarting after being on 30 secs



## 0CrystaL0 (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay I installed windows update the other night but apparently the laptop shut off during it(not 100% sure) either way, I went to start it and after being on my home screen for about 30 secs, the screen goes black and it keeps restarting!! I am literally going crazy! Can someone please help?! It stays on just fine in safe mode. I'm at my end here...

Acer Aspire Laptop 5520-5908
Runs windows vista home premium 
Service pack 2


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5520-5908 Keeps restarting after being on 30 secs*

Boot into Safe Mode and run a System Restore back to a previous date.


----------



## 0CrystaL0 (Jun 29, 2011)

Its says the "backup and restore center" is not accessible in "safe mode" 
Am I doing it wrong maybe?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5520-5908 Keeps restarting after being on 30 secs*

How are you access System Restore?

Start >Programs >Accessories >System Tools >System Restore


----------



## 0CrystaL0 (Jun 29, 2011)

A box pops up and says "No restore points have been created on your computers system disk. To create a restore point open Systems Protection"


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5520-5908 Keeps restarting after being on 30 secs*

Okay next step:

-Restart the PC and press *F8* during boot
-Once at the Advanced Options choose *Repair Your Computer* (if available)
-Run *Startup Repair*


----------



## 0CrystaL0 (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay, I did that. 
"If you have recently attached a device to this computer, such as a camera or portable music player, remove it and restart your computer. If you continue to see this message, contact your system administrator or computer manufacture for assistance"

I have connected anything to it. This all happened after I installed updates from windows.


----------



## 0CrystaL0 (Jun 29, 2011)

It's still not working


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5520-5908 Keeps restarting after being on 30 secs*

Is that message part of a blue screen error (I suspect so). If so, are there any words at the top separated by underscores? Also, there should be a string of numbers/letters lower down that would start with 0x000... The words and the string of numbers/letters would help here. We may end up sending you to the BSOD area, but I want to verify that you are indeed getting a blue screen. 

This could be a hardware issue, but it could also be a bad driver update. The words and/or code on the screen can help determine that.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5520-5908 Keeps restarting after being on 30 secs*

See if system restore works from Win RE. 

Boot into Recovery using your Windows DVD or the HDD recovery partition and select "Windows System Restore" - choose a restore point 

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5520-5908 Keeps restarting after being on 30 secs*

If there are no restore points, which is what 0CrystaL0 has reported, System restore will not work by any method. 



> A box pops up and says "No restore points have been created on your computers system disk. To create a restore point open Systems Protection"


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5520-5908 Keeps restarting after being on 30 secs*



Daifne said:


> If there are no restore points, which is what 0CrystaL0 has reported, System restore will not work by any method.


If you know for a fact with 100% accuracy that no restore points exist and that permission settings are not a factor (hiding them), then I would agree. 

Bottom line - It certainly cannot hurt ro try. I've seen this phenomenon first-hand, although only on rare ocassions. 

Nothing is an absolute in system troubleshooting.

Solved system restore error - Windows 7 Forums



@ *0CrystaL0* - if you are able to stay afloat in Safemode w/ Networking, it would be a lot easier for you to run the jcgriff2 BSOD app, which will collect the BSOD mini kernel dumps + other system information. No need to try and read info on the flashing blue screen - it can be obtained from the dumps.
Run - BSOD Posting Instructions - NT6x ​Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## 0CrystaL0 (Jun 29, 2011)

Daifne said:


> Is that message part of a blue screen error (I suspect so).


No it is not a part of a blue screen. It's in the grey box from the repair screen.


----------



## 0CrystaL0 (Jun 29, 2011)

When I try the restore, it allows me to log on as a user but I have an admin choice. Only problem is I never set up an admin account and don't know the password to it.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5520-5908 Keeps restarting after being on 30 secs*

Try logging on using the Admin account but don't enter a password. Then try the system restore again. Windows would have created a restore point before installing the update.


----------



## 0CrystaL0 (Jun 29, 2011)

> @ 0CrystaL0 - if you are able to stay afloat in Safemode w/ Networking, it would be a lot easier for you to run the jcgriff2 BSOD app, which will collect the BSOD mini kernel dumps + other system information. No need to try and read info on the flashing blue screen - it can be obtained from the dumps.
> Run -  BSOD Posting Instructions - NT6x
> Regards. . .
> 
> jcgriff2


When I do the perfmon/report it's says
"Error occurred while attempting to generate report."
"The system cannot find the path specified"
Is that because I am in "safe mode?"


----------



## 0CrystaL0 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5520-5908 Keeps restarting after being on 30 secs*



jcgriff2 said:


> @ *0CrystaL0* - if you are able to stay afloat in Safemode w/ Networking, it would be a lot easier for you to run the jcgriff2 BSOD app, which will collect the BSOD mini kernel dumps + other system information. No need to try and read info on the flashing blue screen - it can be obtained from the dumps.
> Run - BSOD Posting Instructions - NT6x ​Regards. . .
> 
> jcgriff2
> ...


I ran it and attached my zip file


----------



## 0CrystaL0 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fred Garvin said:


> Try logging on using the Admin account but don't enter a password. Then try the system restore again. Windows would have created a restore point before installing the update.


I tried the system recovery options, it asks for you to log on as a user, from the drop down when I select admin and enter no pw a box pops us and says
"your account has been disabled. Please see your system admin"

The drop down box has 
Admin
ASPNET(not the slightest idea who or what that is)
My log in
Guest

Sorry for my crappy pics. lol


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5520-5908 Keeps restarting after being on 30 secs*

Crystal, when you boot up to the System Recovery Options screen, are you clicking *System Restore* (should be 2nd link down)?

Also, just for the heck of it, if prompted for an Admin password, try using your User name as the PW.


----------



## 0CrystaL0 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fred Garvin said:


> Crystal, when you boot up to the System Recovery Options screen, are you clicking System Restore (should be 2nd link down)?
> 
> Also, just for the heck of it, if prompted for an Admin password, try using your User name as the PW.


Yes, I've done both option 1 and 2.(Start up repair and System Restore) 

I also used my username as the PW. Still the same out come.


----------



## 0CrystaL0 (Jun 29, 2011)

I checked in my Device manager and 
"Consumer IR Device" has the triangle with the ! In it. 
It says "This device us not working properly because windows cannot load the drivers required for this device. (Code 31)

I clicked "check for solutions" a box popped up saying it was checking then disappeared. 

I clicked "Update Driver" and it says it's up to date.


----------



## 0CrystaL0 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ugh, now I can only log on in "safe mode".. I want to cry lol


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5520-5908 Keeps restarting after being on 30 secs*

Step away from the Kleenex! You still have options left :laugh:. 

-Boot into Safe Mode, double check again on using System Restore. If Windows says you have no restore points, go to Control Panel.

-In Control Panel, go to Programs and attempt to remove the recent updates. I think you can sort them by date or view the date installed. Here's some quick MS info


----------



## 0CrystaL0 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fred Garvin said:


> Step away from the Kleenex! You still have options left :laugh:.
> 
> -Boot into Safe Mode, double check again on using System Restore. If Windows says you have no restore points, go to Control Panel.
> 
> -In Control Panel, go to Programs and attempt to remove the recent updates. I think you can sort them by date or view the date installed. Here's some quick MS info



Okay so I refrained from crying(for now lol) 
I am going to do those 2 things now lol
*crosses fingers*


----------



## 0CrystaL0 (Jun 29, 2011)

Near tears again! lol 

Seems as if the update never installed. The laptop must have crashed/died/turned off during the install.

No restore points 

Have we lost all hope? Is there nothing else?? 

Side note: The code 31 issue seems to have removed itself by itself.. But now I am STUCK in safe mode no matter what.....
-____-


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5520-5908 Keeps restarting after being on 30 secs*

Hi - 

All *11* BSODs that began just 4 days ago have the same bugcheck and probable cause - 

*0xc2 (0x7,,,)* = attempt to free memory that was already free

Probable Cause = Acer eDataSecurity Management PSD Virtual Disk Driver by Egis -

```
[font=lucida console]psdvdisk.sys    Tue Mar 13 07:04:44 2007 (45F6854C)[/font]
```
http://sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#psdvdisk.SYS

Have you backed up your files - Docs, Pics, Music, etc.... those files you do not want to lose?

You can try to disable Acer eDataSecurity start-up items.

Download and save SysInternals AutoRuns - http://live.sysinternals.com/autoruns.exe

RIGHT-click on autoruns.exe, select "Run as Administrator"

Click on "start-up" tab. Un-check boxes.

RAM failure is another definitie contender here.

Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`



BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini070211-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Thu Jun 30 23:59:50.498 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:10.184
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdvdisk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdvdisk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for enecir.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for enecir.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfehidk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfehidk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdfilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdfilter.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PxHelp20.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PxHelp20.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PSDNServ.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PSDNServ.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DKbFltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DKbFltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Apfiltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Apfiltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvsmu.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvsmu.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimmptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimmptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimsptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimsptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_DPV.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_DPV.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rixdptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rixdptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvmfdx32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvmfdx32.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHDA.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHDA.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DPortIO.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DPortIO.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfewfpk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfewfpk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfenlfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfenlfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eeCtrl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eeCtrl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeavfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeavfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfefirek.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfefirek.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TSDDD.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TSDDD.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cdd.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdd.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATMFD.DLL
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATMFD.DLL
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for spsys.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spsys.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for irda.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for irda.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for srv.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeapfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeapfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for int15.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for int15.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mdmxsdk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mdmxsdk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xaudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xaudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WUDFRd.sys
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for WUDFPf.sys - 
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for 000.fcl
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for 000.fcl
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfebopk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfebopk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cfwids.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cfwids.sys
Probably caused by : psdvdisk.sys ( psdvdisk+d1ed )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SYSTEM
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc2_7_psdvdisk+d1ed
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 0000110b 00270026 85052be8
BiosVersion = V1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 12/31/2007
SystemManufacturer = Acer            
SystemProductName = Aspire 5520     
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini063011-02.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Thu Jun 30 23:52:10.417 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:46.103
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdvdisk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdvdisk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for enecir.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for enecir.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfehidk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfehidk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdfilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdfilter.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PxHelp20.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PxHelp20.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PSDNServ.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PSDNServ.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DKbFltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DKbFltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Apfiltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Apfiltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvsmu.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvsmu.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimmptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimmptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimsptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimsptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rixdptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rixdptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvmfdx32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvmfdx32.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TSDDD.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TSDDD.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cdd.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdd.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATMFD.DLL
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATMFD.DLL
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHDA.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHDA.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_DPV.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_DPV.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eeCtrl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eeCtrl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Null.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Null.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Msfs.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Msfs.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfewfpk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfewfpk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfenlfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfenlfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DPortIO.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DPortIO.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeavfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeavfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfefirek.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfefirek.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for irda.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for irda.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for spsys.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spsys.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeapfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeapfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for int15.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for int15.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mdmxsdk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mdmxsdk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for WUDFPf.sys - 
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xaudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xaudio.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for 000.fcl
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for 000.fcl
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfebopk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfebopk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cfwids.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cfwids.sys
Probably caused by : psdvdisk.sys ( psdvdisk+d1ed )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SYSTEM
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc2_7_psdvdisk+d1ed
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 0000110b 00270026 84f9e610
BiosVersion = V1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 12/31/2007
SystemManufacturer = Acer            
SystemProductName = Aspire 5520     
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini063011-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Wed Jun 29 15:28:20.818 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:43.505
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdvdisk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdvdisk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for enecir.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for enecir.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfehidk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfehidk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdfilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdfilter.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PxHelp20.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PxHelp20.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PSDNServ.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PSDNServ.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DKbFltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DKbFltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Apfiltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Apfiltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvsmu.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvsmu.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimmptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimmptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimsptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimsptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rixdptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rixdptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvmfdx32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvmfdx32.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHDA.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHDA.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_DPV.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_DPV.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eeCtrl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eeCtrl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeavfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeavfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Null.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Null.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Msfs.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Msfs.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfewfpk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfewfpk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfenlfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfenlfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DPortIO.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DPortIO.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfefirek.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfefirek.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for spsys.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spsys.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for irda.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for irda.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TSDDD.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TSDDD.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cdd.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdd.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATMFD.DLL
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATMFD.DLL
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for int15.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for int15.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mdmxsdk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mdmxsdk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xaudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xaudio.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for 000.fcl
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for 000.fcl
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cfwids.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cfwids.sys
Probably caused by : psdvdisk.sys ( psdvdisk+d1ed )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SYSTEM
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc2_7_psdvdisk+d1ed
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 0000110b 00270026 850c25e0
BiosVersion = V1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 12/31/2007
SystemManufacturer = Acer            
SystemProductName = Aspire 5520     
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini062911-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Wed Jun 29 15:02:40.988 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:17.675
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdvdisk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdvdisk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for enecir.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for enecir.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfehidk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfehidk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdfilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdfilter.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PxHelp20.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PxHelp20.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PSDNServ.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PSDNServ.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DKbFltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DKbFltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Apfiltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Apfiltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvsmu.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvsmu.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimmptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimmptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimsptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimsptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rixdptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rixdptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvmfdx32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvmfdx32.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHDA.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHDA.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Null.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Null.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Msfs.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Msfs.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfewfpk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfewfpk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_DPV.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_DPV.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfenlfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfenlfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DPortIO.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DPortIO.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eeCtrl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eeCtrl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeavfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeavfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfefirek.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfefirek.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for spsys.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spsys.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for irda.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for irda.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TSDDD.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TSDDD.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cdd.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdd.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATMFD.DLL
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATMFD.DLL
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for int15.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for int15.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mdmxsdk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mdmxsdk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xaudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xaudio.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for 000.fcl
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for 000.fcl
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cfwids.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cfwids.sys
Probably caused by : psdvdisk.sys ( psdvdisk+d1ed )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SYSTEM
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc2_7_psdvdisk+d1ed
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 0000110b 00270026 850c2388
BiosVersion = V1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 12/31/2007
SystemManufacturer = Acer            
SystemProductName = Aspire 5520     
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini062811-07.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Tue Jun 28 21:36:41.534 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:54.297
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdvdisk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdvdisk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for enecir.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for enecir.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfehidk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfehidk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdfilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdfilter.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PxHelp20.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PxHelp20.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PSDNServ.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PSDNServ.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DKbFltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DKbFltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Apfiltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Apfiltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvsmu.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvsmu.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimmptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimmptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimsptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimsptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rixdptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rixdptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvmfdx32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvmfdx32.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHDA.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHDA.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_DPV.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_DPV.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eeCtrl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eeCtrl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeavfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeavfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfewfpk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfewfpk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfenlfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfenlfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DPortIO.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DPortIO.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfefirek.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfefirek.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for spsys.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spsys.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for irda.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for irda.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TSDDD.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TSDDD.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cdd.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdd.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATMFD.DLL
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATMFD.DLL
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mdmxsdk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mdmxsdk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for int15.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for int15.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xaudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xaudio.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for 000.fcl
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for 000.fcl
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cfwids.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cfwids.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeapfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeapfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfebopk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfebopk.sys
Probably caused by : psdvdisk.sys ( psdvdisk+d1ed )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  COMMON_SYSTEM_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SYSTEM
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc2_7_psdvdisk+d1ed
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 0000110b 00270026 84f642a0
BiosVersion = V1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 12/31/2007
SystemManufacturer = Acer            
SystemProductName = Aspire 5520     
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini062811-06.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Tue Jun 28 21:08:19.791 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:29.439
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdvdisk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdvdisk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for enecir.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for enecir.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mdmxsdk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mdmxsdk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for int15.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for int15.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfehidk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfehidk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdfilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdfilter.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PxHelp20.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PxHelp20.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PSDNServ.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PSDNServ.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DKbFltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DKbFltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Apfiltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Apfiltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvsmu.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvsmu.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimmptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimmptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimsptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimsptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rixdptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rixdptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvmfdx32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvmfdx32.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHDA.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHDA.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_DPV.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_DPV.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eeCtrl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eeCtrl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeavfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeavfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Null.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Null.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Msfs.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Msfs.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfewfpk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfewfpk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfenlfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfenlfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DPortIO.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DPortIO.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfefirek.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfefirek.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for spsys.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spsys.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for irda.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for irda.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TSDDD.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TSDDD.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cdd.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdd.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATMFD.DLL
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATMFD.DLL
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xaudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xaudio.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for 000.fcl
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for 000.fcl
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cfwids.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cfwids.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeapfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeapfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfebopk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfebopk.sys
Probably caused by : psdvdisk.sys ( psdvdisk+d1ed )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  COMMON_SYSTEM_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SYSTEM
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc2_7_psdvdisk+d1ed
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 0000110b 00270026 84fb8910
BiosVersion = V1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 12/31/2007
SystemManufacturer = Acer            
SystemProductName = Aspire 5520     
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini062811-05.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Tue Jun 28 20:54:52.614 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:05.256
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdvdisk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdvdisk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for enecir.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for enecir.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfehidk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfehidk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdfilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdfilter.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PxHelp20.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PxHelp20.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PSDNServ.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PSDNServ.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DKbFltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DKbFltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Apfiltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Apfiltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvsmu.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvsmu.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimmptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimmptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimsptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimsptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rixdptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rixdptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvmfdx32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvmfdx32.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Null.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Null.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Msfs.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Msfs.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHDA.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHDA.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_DPV.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_DPV.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eeCtrl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eeCtrl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeavfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeavfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfewfpk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfewfpk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfenlfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfenlfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DPortIO.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DPortIO.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfefirek.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfefirek.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for spsys.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spsys.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for irda.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for irda.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TSDDD.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TSDDD.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cdd.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdd.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATMFD.DLL
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATMFD.DLL
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for int15.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for int15.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mdmxsdk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mdmxsdk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xaudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xaudio.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for 000.fcl
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for 000.fcl
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cfwids.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cfwids.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeapfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeapfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfebopk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfebopk.sys
Probably caused by : psdvdisk.sys ( psdvdisk+d1ed )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  COMMON_SYSTEM_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SYSTEM
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc2_7_psdvdisk+d1ed
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 0000110b 00270026 850c2bf8
BiosVersion = V1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 12/31/2007
SystemManufacturer = Acer            
SystemProductName = Aspire 5520     
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini062811-04.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Tue Jun 28 20:45:56.548 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:46.221
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdvdisk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdvdisk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for enecir.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for enecir.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfehidk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfehidk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdfilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdfilter.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PxHelp20.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PxHelp20.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PSDNServ.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PSDNServ.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DKbFltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DKbFltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Apfiltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Apfiltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvsmu.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvsmu.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimmptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimmptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimsptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimsptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rixdptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rixdptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvmfdx32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvmfdx32.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHDA.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHDA.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_DPV.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_DPV.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eeCtrl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eeCtrl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeavfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeavfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Null.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Null.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Msfs.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Msfs.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfewfpk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfewfpk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfenlfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfenlfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DPortIO.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DPortIO.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfefirek.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfefirek.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for spsys.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spsys.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for irda.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for irda.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TSDDD.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TSDDD.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cdd.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdd.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATMFD.DLL
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATMFD.DLL
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for int15.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for int15.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mdmxsdk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mdmxsdk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xaudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xaudio.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for 000.fcl
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for 000.fcl
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cfwids.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cfwids.sys
Probably caused by : psdvdisk.sys ( psdvdisk+d1ed )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  COMMON_SYSTEM_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SYSTEM
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc2_7_psdvdisk+d1ed
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 0000110b 00270026 84fb8400
BiosVersion = V1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 12/31/2007
SystemManufacturer = Acer            
SystemProductName = Aspire 5520     
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini062811-03.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Tue Jun 28 20:31:26.514 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:27.192
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdvdisk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdvdisk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for enecir.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for enecir.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TSDDD.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TSDDD.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cdd.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdd.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATMFD.DLL
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATMFD.DLL
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfehidk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfehidk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdfilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdfilter.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PxHelp20.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PxHelp20.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PSDNServ.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PSDNServ.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DKbFltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DKbFltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Apfiltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Apfiltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvsmu.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvsmu.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimmptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimmptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimsptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimsptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rixdptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rixdptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvmfdx32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvmfdx32.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHDA.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHDA.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Null.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Null.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Msfs.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Msfs.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_DPV.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_DPV.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eeCtrl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eeCtrl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeavfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeavfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfewfpk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfewfpk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfenlfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfenlfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DPortIO.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DPortIO.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfefirek.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfefirek.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for spsys.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spsys.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for irda.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for irda.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for int15.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for int15.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mdmxsdk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mdmxsdk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xaudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xaudio.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for 000.fcl
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for 000.fcl
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cfwids.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cfwids.sys
Probably caused by : psdvdisk.sys ( psdvdisk+d1ed )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SYSTEM
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc2_7_psdvdisk+d1ed
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 0000110b 00270026 85564950
BiosVersion = V1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 12/31/2007
SystemManufacturer = Acer            
SystemProductName = Aspire 5520     
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini062811-02.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Tue Jun 28 20:25:21.476 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:24:39.192
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdvdisk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdvdisk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for enecir.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for enecir.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfehidk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfehidk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdfilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdfilter.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PxHelp20.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PxHelp20.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PSDNServ.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PSDNServ.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DKbFltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DKbFltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Apfiltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Apfiltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvsmu.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvsmu.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimmptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimmptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimsptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimsptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rixdptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rixdptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvmfdx32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvmfdx32.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHDA.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHDA.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_DPV.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_DPV.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Null.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Null.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Msfs.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Msfs.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfewfpk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfewfpk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfenlfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfenlfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DPortIO.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DPortIO.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eeCtrl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eeCtrl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeavfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeavfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfefirek.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfefirek.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for spsys.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spsys.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for irda.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for irda.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TSDDD.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TSDDD.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cdd.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdd.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATMFD.DLL
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATMFD.DLL
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for int15.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for int15.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mdmxsdk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mdmxsdk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xaudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xaudio.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for 000.fcl
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for 000.fcl
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cfwids.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cfwids.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeapfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeapfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfebopk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfebopk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mferkdet.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mferkdet.sys
Probably caused by : psdvdisk.sys ( psdvdisk+d1ed )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SYSTEM
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc2_7_psdvdisk+d1ed
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 0000110b 00270026 84f5c928
BiosVersion = V1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 12/31/2007
SystemManufacturer = Acer            
SystemProductName = Aspire 5520     
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini062811-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Tue Jun 28 18:59:35.852 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:05.539
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdvdisk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdvdisk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for enecir.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for enecir.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for int15.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for int15.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mdmxsdk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mdmxsdk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfehidk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfehidk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for psdfilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for psdfilter.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PxHelp20.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PxHelp20.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PSDNServ.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PSDNServ.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DKbFltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DKbFltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Apfiltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Apfiltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvsmu.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvsmu.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimmptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimmptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rimsptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rimsptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rixdptsk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rixdptsk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvmfdx32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvmfdx32.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHDA.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHDA.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSXHWAZL.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_DPV.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_DPV.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for eeCtrl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for eeCtrl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeavfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeavfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HSX_CNXT.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DPortIO.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DPortIO.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfewfpk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfewfpk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfenlfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfenlfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfefirek.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfefirek.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for spsys.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spsys.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for irda.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for irda.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TSDDD.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TSDDD.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cdd.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdd.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATMFD.DLL
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATMFD.DLL
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xaudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xaudio.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for 000.fcl
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for 000.fcl
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for FsUsbExDisk.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cfwids.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cfwids.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfeapfk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfeapfk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfebopk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfebopk.sys
Probably caused by : psdvdisk.sys ( psdvdisk+d1ed )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SYSTEM
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc2_7_psdvdisk+d1ed
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 0000110b 00270026 84fb8980
BiosVersion = V1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 12/31/2007
SystemManufacturer = Acer            
SystemProductName = Aspire 5520     
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## 0CrystaL0 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank You! I will try this first thing in the morning


----------



## 0CrystaL0 (Jun 29, 2011)

jcgriff2!!!! I could kiss you!! lol 
I disabled the acer esecurity
I can log on normal.. It will stay on!
Still looks like safe mode though.


----------



## 0CrystaL0 (Jun 29, 2011)

*SMILES BIG*
I believe it is fixed!!!!!!

Thank you all for the help! 
<3


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5520-5908 Keeps restarting after being on 30 secs*

Well look at that, didn't need those kleenex after all! :laugh:


----------



## 0CrystaL0 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fred Garvin said:


> Well look at that, didn't need those kleenex after all! :laugh:


Thank you for your help! I steered clear of any kleenex and I am smiling. The computer has stayed on just fine! You guys are awesome! Saved me money I didn't have on buying a new one!!


----------

